# Heya! Tryng to see some cool shit NYC



## beersalt (Aug 18, 2019)

Hey there!
Headed to Astoria, NY to spend some important time in NYC.
Gonna be spending about three days in the city before headed south.
Mainly gonna be hangin' within the Brookelyn area. Anyone have any good suggestions for sweet punk bars to check out, open mics, or shows within the area?! 
August 25-28th~
Get at me!


----------

